
Ask HN: What is the best domain registrar with a solid api? - DoubleMalt
We are looking into domain registrars for our project https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloudfleet.io.<p>As we expect to register many domains, we need a registrar with a solid API and reseller friendly prices.<p>What are your experiences?
Who would you recommend?
======
euan_torano
Name.com have a JSON API for resellers that you must apply to use:
[https://www.name.com/reseller](https://www.name.com/reseller)

Gandi have an XML-RPC based API too (and has some decent code examples):
[http://doc.rpc.gandi.net/](http://doc.rpc.gandi.net/)

~~~
kermit666
Have you used Name.com, perhaps?

~~~
euan_torano
I haven't used their API, but I have used their domain registration and SSL
services in the past.

~~~
kermit666
OK, thanks. Yeah, we'll look into the Name.com API if we don't get some more
prompt responses from DomainBox (with whose customer service we're chatting
for the past two weeks to get even the most basic API calls working).

------
kermit666
NameCheap seems to have an XML-based API:

[https://www.namecheap.com/support/api/intro.aspx](https://www.namecheap.com/support/api/intro.aspx)

Not something that fills me up with joy :/ There's an unofficial Ruby wrapper
that hasn't been touched in a year...
[https://github.com/parasquid/namecheap](https://github.com/parasquid/namecheap)

Does anyone have any other recommendations?

------
fatima007
Hi,

OpenSRS has a solid and reliable API with huge up-time and capacity, and
offers a fully automated domain registration system for resellers. It's a
feature rich API with a large number of tools for developers, for easy
integration. We manage over 14,000,000 Domain names and offer competitive
pricing. What features are you looking for in a new provider?

Send me your details, and I would gladly answer any questions you may have.

Cheers,

Fatima fandrade@tucows.com

------
fatima007
Hi,

OpenSRS has a solid and reliable API with huge up-time and capacity, and
offers a fully automated domain registration system for resellers. Also, it is
feature rich and has a large number of tools for developers, for easy
integration. We manage over 14,000,000 Domain names and offer competitive
pricing. What features are you looking for in a new provider?

Send me your details, and I would gladly answer any questions you may have.

Cheers,

Fatima fandrade@tucows.com

